# cl200 question



## Protechplumbing (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm not an electrician, I'm a plumber. I installed two cl200 meters next to my main panel to meter the power consumption of my central air conditioner, one meter for each circuit. The problem is that the meters are not registering any usage even though my AC was running all night. I tested the lines at various locations with inductive amp-meter. Current is flowing thru the cl200s. Is there a startup button some where on them? I got both meters on eBay from 2 different sellers. Both meters appear new and represented to be new.

What am I missing here?

Ps. these meters are for my own use and not the POCO.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

If you are a plumber you probably know electricians. First go back and read the rules to this site and then call an electrician.


----------

